# Steam Packet Company, and Ben-My-Chree



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

There is a Rumour going around Heysham that the "Ben" is comming to the end of here time(H) 

There is another Roumour that people from "Steam Packet" are on the lookout for a replacement be it a nother Boat or a "New Build". 

But the thing that concerns me most is that "Steam Packet" have said that they want another "Manannan" would they want an ordinary Ferry and would they still come to "Heysham"..

Ian


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Cant do a proper winter service with a fast cat Ian. It would have to be a conventional ferry to stand the weather. 

I think they will still have a conventional ferry but I dont know about Heysham - they have had tidal problems for a long time and IOMSP have suffered from them. Perhaps now the new Liverpool terminal is up and running they may favour Liverpool.

Who knows, I wouldnt worry just yet until some substantial information comes out.

Chris.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Chris, Thats what I thought, But it would cost a lot of money to build a new boat from scratch!!

I was also told to day that it was some thing to do with contracts with with the goverment " You must provide a service etc " but I'm not sure when that runs out(H) 

One of My "Contacts" works for Seatruck and he is usually ok.

And as regards the Tide that has been a problen with Heysham silting up for a long time.

Regards
Ian


----------



## The Ferry Man (Apr 22, 2009)

Also, wouldn't they need a conventional ferry to carry freight across to the IoM?

I mean even the Norman Arrow in Dover can only handle a few lorries, not as many as a conventional ferry, I think...


----------

